# Cadaver Patella Tendon Graft



## sxcoder05 (May 5, 2008)

What code would you use for the graft


----------



## AWHITACRE (May 6, 2008)

I always follow the insurance contract. For instance with most of my implants I have the code 99070 in my contracts. I paper bill and send a copy of the invoice. Good Luck.


----------



## jj5199 (Aug 25, 2008)

C1762


----------

